# Your opinion on this shipping envelope?



## BSApparel

Does anyone use these envelopes to ship their shirts in?

Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline

Looks like a type of plastic. If you use them, do you also use poly bags with them?

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin

Looks like the ones Rodney uses. I think he does use the poly bags inside, also.

Administrator.........?


----------



## BSApparel

Cool thanks, I'll wait to see what he says. Curious about the quality, and how many shirts can fit in one as well. Anyone have any other suggestions? I was looking at these also, but they're pretty expensive:


Black Corrugated Boxes and Black Mailers: www.centralpack.com


----------



## sunnydayz

I use those and then I use the clearbags to package my product in. I believe uline has the clear bags. If not you can also find them at clearbags.com ,
hope this helps. Rodney has a really good link to a place on ebay for the polymailers that is cheaper than uline. If you search for poly mailers you should be able to find the thread where the link is at.


----------



## BSApparel

Thanks for the info.
Aaron


----------



## stunn

ok i got some questions.............once i put the tshirts in the bag i go to usps and have it weighted and i pay. then they give me a sticker to put on the bag and i leave it there? do they give me a tracking number? how much do u guys usually pay for shipping?


----------



## BSApparel

Shipping prices depend on weight and size of the box, you need to go to UPS or the post office to get a price. Tracking number is usually optional and will affect the shipping price.

Curious if anyone else has experience with the product in my first post, or if any other shipping envelope/box is recommended?


----------



## kippygirl12

Hi,

These are the exact same mailer envelopes I use. I have 3 sizes, the 7X9" for the single shirts up to 2x fit in these nicely, if folded the right way. I also use a brightly colored polybag...to place the shirt(s) in first, they look great. 

As far as shipping, I ship all USPS 1st Class and Priority if the weight is higher. I do not delivery confirm or insure...unless customer requests or if the sale is greater than $60. 

I have shipped >700 shirts in the past 8 months with only ONE person who stated they did not ever recieve their shirt. An easy loss to absorb vs/ paying all that extra in shipping, confirmation, insurance etc.

I do not use UPS at all. Aren't their prices higher than US postal???


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi,
I use bags similar to this. I get them on Ebay. The seller is threerb. I don't know exactly what is different about this bag, if anything. If you want to look online to see if these are the same, maybe that's a good idea.

I checked the price per bag on the website you supplied. With shipping for 12x15.5 to my location, the price is 31.6 cents per bag. ($24 a case of 100 12 x 15.5)

If you go to threerb and like the bag or think it is similar, I can let you know I bought 100 each 9x12 and 100 10x13 (200 bags in one auction) for $11.20 BIN. The shipping was $6.90, but that is not what I paid. The gave me a very big shipping discount for repeat business. Without the discount though, the price per bag comes to .094 cents. I cannot find how much I paid for my 12x15.5, but I try to keep them under 13 cents per bag.

These bags are awesome, strong, take sticky shipping labels perfectly. I too have shipped well over 500 items in them, and never ever once had a problem. Not only clothes, but boxes go inside nicely and the corners of the boxes never puncture. My shipping costs have been reduced greatly from the light weight.

Good luck...


----------



## Girlzndollz

kippygirl12 said:


> I do not use UPS at all. Aren't their prices higher than US postal???


UPS prices are outragous for residential. We got a couple quotes and there was nothing to consider. Too high.


----------



## BSApparel

Awesome guys, thanks for all the info - this forum rocks!


----------



## Girlzndollz

BSApparel said:


> Shipping prices depend on weight and size of the box, you need to go to UPS or the post office to get a price. Tracking number is usually optional and will affect the shipping price.


Another option is to get a small digital scale to weigh your package at home. Sign up with USPS.com for an account. Use Click n ship and print and pay for your labels at home.

Delivery confirmation is only .18 cents online and offers tracking. 

You can drop your package into any local blue collection box if it is under 12 oz (check with your postmaster on weight) as it is what's known as "known mail". 

Alternately, if you have at least one Priority Package (free delivery confirmation comes with Priority service) you can request carrier pick up for free at your location. I can request mine up until 2 a.m. the night before.

Also, if you use Priority services ever to ship shirts, pick up the free priority bags at the post office. They are just about 12 x 15.5 and weigh only 0.45 oz. Very light and barely add to your shipping weight, and saves you the .094 cents on a poly bag, and they are quite pretty also. 

I have a Paypal account and ship through there, but I ship to family and friends directly through usps.com. You can put your business cc on file and track all of your shipping costs in one place. 

You are also able to weigh your package and check shipping costs at home by plugging the info into the website shipping calculator so you can factor the cost of shipping into the job with accuracy rather than wondering until you reach the counter at the post office.

For anyone considering the insurance - tracking issue, seeing how they really can chew up profits in a month - I allow the customer the option to add and pay for insurance if they would like it. I foot the bill at .18 for online delivery conf. It's taking about $20 - $25 a month at this rate to provide the service, but I'm the kind of person that needs to know where it is. If someone doesn't get something, I like having tracking confirmation to see where it last was.

Just suggestions.......hope it helps. Transfers are new, shipping I do.


----------



## BSApparel

That's fantastic information, thank you so much. There's a USPS drop box about 100 feet from my door, you just made my life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Happy to help, no hard feelings about last night? None here just so you know, and your point was not lost on me, it just was different than what I was talking about. Have a great night!!!!!!!


----------



## BSApparel

You too, no worries at all - disagreements come and go


----------



## Girlzndollz

If you really want to make life easy with these bags and click n ship, buy 8.5 x 11 sheets of peel and stick labels. 

I got mine again on Ebay at mparry9. There may be cheaper out there, but it was 75% less than at office supply or walmart. I did a quick comparison with very little time before my last order, and he still had great pricing, plus, I've used his product and it performs beautifully, never jams the printer and the adhesive is excellent.

I slice them in half, and send them through the printer that way. They cost me .06 cents per label. It beats printing on plain paper and taping. Print, zip the backing off, and stick - Done! (Well, you should be done, most other people are done at that point but I'm a believer in over doing things to avoid problems, so I put a strip of clear packing tape over the top and bottom edge of the label to avoid another package grabbing a corner of my label in transit and possibly lifting or tearing it as it could be peeled back off.) I don't know anyone else who does that though.


----------



## splathead

Girlzndollz said:


> If you really want to make life easy with these bags and click n ship, buy 8.5 x 11 sheets of peel and stick labels.


I use the free clear poly stick on windows from fed-ex. I have also ordered them free from the post office website. That way, I can still use plain paper and not have to worry about having labels.


----------



## Girlzndollz

That's true, it's an alternative to buying labels, absolutely. I have the free USPS ones here, my hubby brought them home for me to check out but once I crunched the numbers - for me - I took a pass. Here's why:

Shipping cost/weight wise, the trimmed sticky label weighs only .05 oz. and the poly window and half sheet of paper weighs .4 oz (that's 3.5 oz heavier) and I will have to pay to ship that weight. 

Seems like a small thing, but in volume, it can open you eyes a bit. Each ounce for 1st class increases .17 per oz. - so if the two together (paper and clear poly window) throw me over into the next ounce, I spent an extra .11 cents to ship that (.17 for the next ounce up, minus the .06 I saved on the label).

Those numbers mean for 125 packages month x .11 cents = $13.75 a month, per year $165.00. 

Not all will go over to the next ounce - maybe- but they could - and more will than won't. It may even throw you into parcel post weight if you are dealing with one to three shirts at a time like I do. That's an increase in delivery time and cost. Otherwise, you've moved up to priority to make you customer happy with delivery time and that cost just zoomed. 

Little things add up and I want to ship for as low as possible, but you are right, it is definitely something that could be looked at as an alternative. 

PS: I am also too lazy/rushed to deal with the two step process. If I'm already slicing something to size (plain paper or label) I want to slap it on at that point! That's just me.


----------



## Girlzndollz

PS: Paper and tape weigh less than sticky labels, but I opted to pay for the speed and ease.

Of the three, it worked best for me.. 

MY APOLOGIES: I just weighed a half sheet of paper, and it weighs .05 oz, so it does not weigh less than the sticky label. It's also not free, but does cost less than the sticky label.

Splitting hairs at that point.....


----------



## splathead

Girlzndollz said:


> PS: I am also too lazy/rushed to deal with the two step process. If I'm already slicing something to size (plain paper or label) I want to slap it on at that point! That's just me.


When you print your label, doesn't it print on the entire page? That was always my reason for not using the labels. 1/2 of it would be wasted with printing on it. I tried cutting them in half before printing, but then my printer would mess up on the next thing I printed (left over ink on the rollers from what was not printed on the other half of the label).

Also, when you are weighing the poly label holder, is that the weight without the paper backing? All I have here are the fedex ones and when i weigh it without the backing, its only 1/10th of an oz.


----------



## queerrep

BSApparel said:


> Does anyone use these envelopes to ship their shirts in?
> 
> Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline


I use those. They're great. I'm thinking about using clear 1 mil poly bags to put each individual shirt in, but trying to figure out what size to order.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Anyone who uses clear poly bags or wants to use them inside the poly shipping bag...

Can I ask why you use them or want to? Is it just for aesthetics or for an actual reason that I should be doing so to? Thanks.


----------



## queerrep

Girlzndollz said:


> Anyone who uses clear poly bags or wants to use them inside the poly shipping bag...
> 
> Can I ask why you use them or want to? Is it just for aesthetics or for an actual reason that I should be doing so to? Thanks.


My reason is because I want the shirt to arrive nice and folded when it gets to the customer. I had a package (USPS Priority Tyvek) returned to me the other day (customer provided wrong address) and when I opened it the shirt was all balled up inside – just from handling. I'm hoping that putting each shirt in an individual poly bag will remedy that. I'm thinking about having some stickers printed up to seal the bag.


----------



## splathead

queerrep said:


> I use those. They're great. I'm thinking about using clear 1 mil poly bags to put each individual shirt in, but trying to figure out what size to order.


I use these resealable ones:

Resealable Bags - Uline

12x18 so I can put anything from a shirt to a hoodie in it. Standard shirt size is a 12x15 I think.


----------



## kippygirl12

I use a bright colored bag because it looks good. Bright blue, bright pink, bright green, with return customers, they recognize my bag color as sort of a trademark to my site.


----------



## Girlzndollz

queerrep said:


> My reason is because I want the shirt to arrive nice and folded when it gets to the customer. I had a package (USPS Priority Tyvek) returned to me the other day (customer provided wrong address) and when I opened it the shirt was all balled up inside – just from handling. I'm hoping that putting each shirt in an individual poly bag will remedy that. I'm thinking about having some stickers printed up to seal the bag.


 
Ahh, thank you. I used to wrap shirts in tissue paper for that (my market tolerates that, its a nice touch to them) but then I started buying smaller poly bags so the shirt would fill it nicely, the smaller bag holds their folds in place. 

I didn't know about these other kinds of bags for that job. I could definitely see if you cater to 20 somethings or other markets like that, tissue paper is not where it's at. Good to know about the bags - thank you so much for writing....


----------



## 90chevytruck

I bought my bags and labels off ebay. They are really good quality and they are also inexpensive. 

100 12x16 WHITE POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 12 x 16 - (eBay item 120194182527 end time Dec-07-07 05:18:59 PST)

200 XL SHIPPING POSTAGE LABELS 8.5" x 5.5" - (eBay item 120182600851 end time Dec-11-07 06:35:44 PST)

It really helps to buy all your supplies from the same seller because it saves on shipping.


----------



## queerrep

Girlzndollz said:


> ... I could definitely see if you cater to 20 somethings or other markets like that, tissue paper is not where it's at.


LOL that's funny.  I say whatever gets the job done. It's not like they're gonna keep it.

I can't verify that the poly bag will keep the shirt looking nice so I'm hoping somebody else will come along and give their 2¢. (Rodney ~ if you ever get around to reading this post can you tell me what size clear poly bags you use?)


----------



## Girlzndollz

queerrep said:


> LOL that's funny.  I say whatever gets the job done. It's not like they're gonna keep it.


 
You're right, that's true... but it's first impressions, ya know? 

If they feel like grandma sent it, it might leave a different residue with them than if it was sent it in one of those cool colored bags someone mentioned earlier. That's what I'd use for that market. 

I read about Johnny Cupcakes last night. Look at his packaging....

It all depends on where you're at and what you're are going for I guess.....


----------



## queerrep

Girlzndollz said:


> You're right, that's true... but it's first impressions, ya know?
> 
> If they feel like grandma sent it, it might leave a different residue with them than if it was sent it in one of those cool colored bags someone mentioned earlier.


That's so true. Good point.


----------



## Girlzndollz

splathead said:


> When you print your label, doesn't it print on the entire page? That was always my reason for not using the labels. 1/2 of it would be wasted with printing on it. I tried cutting them in half before printing, but then my printer would mess up on the next thing I printed (left over ink on the rollers from what was not printed on the other half of the label).
> 
> Also, when you are weighing the poly label holder, is that the weight without the paper backing? All I have here are the fedex ones and when i weigh it without the backing, its only 1/10th of an oz.


 
I use a Canon Pixma and sometimes the Epson to print the labels. I cut them in half like you said, and send them through, but both of the printers stop printing when it reaches the end of the paper.

I never had the problem you are experiencing  and I'd probably quit using the labels if it caused that headache, unless I could fix that. Maybe loading a plain white sheet and to see if the printer picks that up to finish printing on. 

I don't use the second part of the print out with the receipt and tracking number - it's stored in Paypal for a year. By then, I hope it's delivered. 

Great great point about the backing of the poly envelope, it _was_ on when I weighed it - sorry for the goof! Very busy and way underslept while trying to be helpful - sorry. I'll get another one - -garbage day was last night- and I'll reweigh it without and update that number ! sorry again ! Thanks for pointing that out for me, I appreciate it, don't want to be misleading.


----------



## Rodney

BSApparel said:


> Does anyone use these envelopes to ship their shirts in?
> 
> Uline Tear-Proof Polyolefin Mailers - Uline
> 
> Looks like a type of plastic. If you use them, do you also use poly bags with them?
> 
> Thanks!
> Aaron


I used to use those, but they cost twice as much as the same bag from eBay: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer

Now I just use the eBay ones.

Yes, I generally use clear bags to put the t-shirt in as well.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Girlzndollz said:


> Great great point about the backing of the poly envelope, it _was_ on when I weighed it - sorry for the goof! Very busy and way underslept while trying to be helpful - sorry. I'll get another one - -garbage day was last night- and I'll reweigh it without and update that number ! sorry again ! Thanks for pointing that out for me, I appreciate it, don't want to be misleading.


 
The backing paper on my label was on when I weighed mine too - so that would be apples to apples. I took the backing off and my label now weighs in at 0.05 oz.

That's not really the point though, to me, the bigger point is to review your processes here and there to make sure the way you have selected to process your work is the least expensive way you can do that same thing, and that is a handful with busy schedules, but worth fitting in here and there, a spot check.


----------



## BSApparel

Thanks alot for the help everyone. Here are two links, do you mind just telling me if these items will work? The seller has so many options I'm not sure if I'm looking at the right things:

Mailers:
100 -P 12x15.5 POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 12 x 15.5 - (eBay item 120198642540 end time Dec-17-07 19:34:54 PST)

Labels:
200 XL SHIPPING POSTAGE LABELS 8.5" x 5.5" - (eBay item 120182600851 end time Jan-10-08 06:35:44 PST)


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi Aaron,

Those are the bags. They have great adhesive and are very sturdy. I tried to push my fingers through the side and seam and they didn't budge.

That seller did not give me a very good combined shipping discount on my very first order, although they did combine, but as a repeat customer, I told them I had returned and was looking for a very nice shipping discount because it was my second order and was much larger, and they really did nice by me the second time. That's a bit of info in case you go back to them after...

I can't open the link to the labels.

Good luck!  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Girlzndollz

PS: Sorry, those are roomy if you are shipping only one man's or womans tee. The 9 x 12's and 10x13s are much more snug and may hold the shirts in place better during shipping when they are folded.

I don't know if you ever decided about the clear poly bags for keeping them folded inside the mailer. That's all, the smaller bags are nice and snug.


----------



## BSApparel

I'm not sure if I'm using the poly bags or not - if I do I'll looks for some colored ones to make it a little unique. Thanks again!


----------



## Girlzndollz

BSApparel said:


> I'm not sure if I'm using the poly bags or not - if I do I'll looks for some colored ones to make it a little unique. Thanks again!


I like the colored ones, too. Good luck, Aaron, I hope they take care of you over there.


----------



## billy bob

So,any one notice the post office is way cheaper,do people lose many packages?


----------



## Rodney

billy bob said:


> So,any one notice the post office is way cheaper,do people lose many packages?


I've been using the Post Office for years and haven't lost many packages. I always ship with delivery confirmation so at least there is some tracking.


----------



## txmxikn

queerrep said:


> My reason is because I want the shirt to arrive nice and folded when it gets to the customer. I had a package (USPS Priority Tyvek) returned to me the other day (customer provided wrong address) and when I opened it the shirt was all balled up inside – just from handling. I'm hoping that putting each shirt in an individual poly bag will remedy that. I'm thinking about having some stickers printed up to seal the bag.


What I do is pt the folded shirt all the way in the back of the Tyvekbag/envelope and then i fold the bag over and then tape it closed. I 'll even fold it again from the other direction if I need to. I'll put the label on and use the same piece of tape for the label and to tape down the folded flap. I know it's clear as mud but I hope yall can understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I think so. You fold the shipping bag to the size of your shirt so it's wrapped tight. You are using the shipping bag itself to hold it in place.... yes? Clever and resourceful.


----------



## txmxikn

Girlzndollz said:


> I think so. You fold the shipping bag to the size of your shirt so it's wrapped tight. You are using the shipping bag itself to hold it in place.... yes? Clever and resourceful.


Yes that's it.


----------



## BfloTees

Rodney said:


> I used to use those, but they cost twice as much as the same bag from eBay: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer
> 
> Now I just use the eBay ones.
> 
> Yes, I generally use clear bags to put the t-shirt in as well.


Rodney: What size clear bag do you use with the white poly bag?


----------



## Rodney

BfloTees said:


> Rodney: What size clear bag do you use with the white poly bag?


I think they are 12x15 or 12x10.


----------



## DesignIncluded

I use the poly bags for all my ebay sales (first class mail). I get two sizes 10 x 13 (t shirts) and 12 x 15 (hoodies). These work great and are cheap .15/ piece when ordering 100 at a time. I use "expressshippingsupply" on ebay. I usually get the bags in about 2-3 days. 

I also use clearbags for all my t's and shorts. hoodies are way too big . I prefer the sealable type rather than the "sandwich bag" style offered on ebay. The sealable tape type are much better quality and makes the packaging look professional. I also throw in a half piece of tissue that can be bought at an office supply store must be from my days working at Fred Segal 15 years ago.

Drawback of the poly bags is that it may look cheap. also using marker on them doesn't always mean that the ink stays on. I have opted to use tape over the print. Maybe that's why it looks cheap? I figure both buyer and seller save on the shipping cost here. Other option is to print out shipping label and tape. I haven't gotten around to that though.


----------



## DesignIncluded

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi,
> I use bags similar to this. I get them on Ebay. The seller is threerb. I don't know exactly what is different about this bag, if anything. If you want to look online to see if these are the same, maybe that's a good idea.
> 
> I checked the price per bag on the website you supplied. With shipping for 12x15.5 to my location, the price is 31.6 cents per bag. ($24 a case of 100 12 x 15.5)
> 
> If you go to threerb and like the bag or think it is similar, I can let you know I bought 100 each 9x12 and 100 10x13 (200 bags in one auction) for $11.20 BIN. The shipping was $6.90, but that is not what I paid. The gave me a very big shipping discount for repeat business. Without the discount though, the price per bag comes to .094 cents. I cannot find how much I paid for my 12x15.5, but I try to keep them under 13 cents per bag.
> 
> These bags are awesome, strong, take sticky shipping labels perfectly. I too have shipped well over 500 items in them, and never ever once had a problem. Not only clothes, but boxes go inside nicely and the corners of the boxes never puncture. My shipping costs have been reduced greatly from the light weight.
> 
> Good luck...


Your 100 pcs 12x 15 seems steep at $24. I just bought them for $19 including shipping. I also buy the 10 x 13 for $15 @ 100 pieces. expresshippingsupply is the ebay store.


----------



## Shredder Dog

I just bought a Dymo LabelWriter Twin Turbo on Amazon. The thing is awesome. You can print postage and a shipping label with your company logo on it. They look very professional and adhere easily to the ebay poly bags. You can buy replacement labels on ebay for the machine. I think a lot of people don't factor in their time when they pack and ship, but this machine is a huge time saver. -- Paul


----------



## sunnydayz

I too have one of the dymo label printers and they are really nice, although I also figured out that I can get free label stickers from the post office or ups to print their postage online and then I dont have to buy any labels because they supply them for free


----------



## Shredder Dog

Hi sunnydayz, I've used the USPS priority mail stickers as well. They are convenient, but only valid for shipping via priority mail. If the shirt weighs 13 ounces or less, you can save money by shipping first class and using the dymo labels. -- Paul


----------



## ambitious

Awesome information.
Thank's to all.


----------



## greyhorsewoman

Delivery confirmation is FREE if you use USPS clicknship Priority shipping. Also, by using and buying your postage online, you will receive a discount (amount depends on how many packages you ship). 

Paypal offers 1st class delivery confirmation for .18 cents. 

You can also see and order all the different box sizes & poly bags on the USPS website. No shipping costs ... they'll bring them right to your door. 

I use plastic bags to seal all my folded shirts for shipping. I never stuff too many in a poly bag, I'll go to a box. Often check, depending on weight, the USPS flat rate boxes are sometimes a better deal, sometimes not.


----------



## sunnydayz

Yep I totally agree with Grey  I also have all of my labels from usps and ups delivered for free. Its really convienent.


----------



## sickStar

Those bags are awesome and cheap too! I found a great deal on amazon.com for them. I have been finding that not only do I ship out using them but a lot of packages that I have been receiving recently from ebay have been using them as well.


----------



## Robert H

BSApparel said:


> Labels:
> 200 XL SHIPPING POSTAGE LABELS 8.5" x 5.5" - (eBay item 120182600851 end time Jan-10-08 06:35:44 PST)


Do you find it a hassle to print your own labels instead of shipping UPS?


----------



## Rodney

EnvyApparel said:


> Do you find it a hassle to print your own labels instead of shipping UPS?


You still have to print your own labels with UPS.


I use USPS to ship most of my t-shirts, and with this software called endicia.com, I can print directly to a label printer (ZEBRA Thermal 2844, never needs ink) and it's super fast. I got my label printer on eBay. It works for UPS as well.


----------

